# Milan: Bonucci ad un passo. Offerta anche la fascia da capitano.



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.

Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.

Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.

Pedullà: Bonucci vuole andare al Milan, non prende in considerazione le ipotesi estere. Marotta ne ha preso atto, e la Juve non vuole trattenere nessuno contro voglia. La Juve è partita da una valutazione di 45 milioni più bonus, è scesa a 40 senza bonus. De Sciglio non rientra nell'operazione, perchè il Milan lo valuta15, la Juve 8.

Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!

Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



La fascia no, ma il giocatore assolutamente si! Dai dai dai!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Minchia ragazzi, qui bisogna chiedere scusa a Bargiggia! ahahahah

Apparte gli scherzi GRANDISSIMI F&M!!! Vi meritate 60.000 abbonati!!


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Nell'immediato è impossibile la fascia di capitano.....certamente se in questa stagione ci porta in CL o chissà più in altro  allora si che potrebbe meritarsela.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Luglio 2017)

un capitano .... c'è solo un capitano .....


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> La fascia no, ma il giocatore assolutamente si! Dai dai dai!



Io gli darei anche la fascia, per quello che vale


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...





Dai che per la seconda volta in 3 mesi e mezzo imbiacco le pareti di casa....


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...


Ultime news su LEONARDO non Alessio....


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma chi se ne frega della fascia, considerando chi sono stati i capitani degli ultimi 3anni...questo è oro colato!!!!
Chiudiamo subito e andiamo in Cina con Biglia!!!!


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Considerato che la fascia l'ha indossata quello scempio di De sceglio, Abate e la continua ad indossare Montolivo, non vedo che cosa ci sia di male a promettere il ruolo di capitano ad uno che ha vinto 6 scudetti di fila e ha giocato due finali di Champions negli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



looooooool


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia non vedo l'ora che torni sto clown

"Messi all'inter" (cit.)


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



LOL

Fascia a Jack! Ammesso che sia titolare, con F&M non si sa mai chi possa arrivare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia strappare un big alla Juve , la regina del campionato da 6 anni, in su,i è un capolavoro! Nessuna squadra, è riuscita a farlo. Grandissimi Fax e Max


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Chiediamo scusa a quest'uomo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Ad un passo non vuol dire fatta, occhio.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>









Iniziamo ad usarla va


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Immagino gia la faccia di una certa persona...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Bah la fascia è una cosa delicata... va scelta con calma quest'anno visto che metà della rosa sarà nuova di zecca.
Comunque fino a oggi il capitano è Montolivo quindi non si può che migliorare...

A prescindere da questo, Bonucci con la sua personalità sarà uno dei leader della squadra, capitano o no.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



La fascia è una bufala


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chiediamo scusa a quest'uomo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

No la fascia no!!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chiediamo scusa a quest'uomo



Tutti col suo avatar!


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chiediamo scusa a quest'uomo



Mamma mia.. Che colpo.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2017)

Il ragazzo in campo non si discute, lo voglio eccome. Da un mese continuo a non esser totalmente soddisfatto del mercato, sopratutto perchè dietro secondo me si balla, il solo Musacchio non basta. Chiaro che se arriva Leo la difesa è finalmente completa.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>


Ogni volta guardo quel video per farmi una risata come si deve. Dovrebbe andare a Colorado il buon Fabio.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia strappare un big alla Juve , la regina del campionato da 6 anni, in su,i è un capolavoro! Nessuna squadra, è riuscita a farlo. Grandissimi Fax e Max



Il Milan a breve/issimo sarà una società con la fila di top alla porta; questa di Bonucci ne è la dimostrazione e al contempo sarà lo specchio delle future allodole
#benvenutoleo 
WFASSONEMIRABELLI


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chiediamo scusa a quest'uomo


La barba fa saggezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo in campo non si discute, lo voglio eccome. Da un mese continuo a non esser totalmente soddisfatto del mercato, sopratutto perchè dietro secondo me si balla, il solo Musacchio non basta. Chiaro che se arriva Leo la difesa è finalmente completa.



E se tutto va bene è anche duratura.

Comunque non mi illudo ancora, può succedere qualunque cosa.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>




Un cecchino, ad ottobre dava per morto Trump, a Maggio dice che il Milan è spiantato, speriamo che ora dica che il Milan arriverà settimo.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad un passo non vuol dire fatta, occhio.


.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi piano sennò parto col segone a 2 mani in anticipo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



E alla prima ca**ata di Montella, pigliamoci Gonde che voleva Bonucci al Chelsea


----------



## Lorenzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, guardate che la news a Mediaset non l'ha mica data Bargiggia .


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad un passo non vuol dire fatta, occhio.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Anche TC24, canale notoriamente scettico sul Milan cinese, si allinea alle altre fonti, dando molto vicino Bonucci ai rossoneri.
L'Inter su Manolas.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

volevo andare su Interfans per vedere i cugini rosicare ... mi è partito l'antivirus


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



accordo, visite, firme e partenza in Cina. Tutto in meno di 24h.
se chiudiamo, chiudiamo entro le 21:00

Ma notizie di Bonucci? Oggi pomeriggio doveva essere in gruppo all'allenamento...!!


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



E' sempre stato un saccente presuntuoso che parla a vanvera e questa ne e' l'ennesima conferma


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> accordo, visite, firme e partenza in Cina. Tutto in meno di 24h.
> se chiudiamo, chiudiamo entro le 21:00
> 
> Ma notizie di Bonucci? Oggi pomeriggio doveva essere in gruppo all'allenamento...!!




Secondo la gazzetta non è da escludere che sia andato a svuotare l'armadietto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (13 Luglio 2017)

Se, e sottolineo SE, arriva Bonucci secondo me salta Biglia, e andremo su un altro tipo di centrocampista, a là Van Bommel per intenderci.
Detto ciò, dove devo firmare?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta non è da escludere che sia andato a svuotare l'armadietto.



bene. mi piacerebbe avere news proprio al ritiro della Juve.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, guardate che la news a Mediaset non l'ha mica data Bargiggia .


Gli vogliamo bene lo stesso.


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un cecchino, ad ottobre dava per morto Trump, a Maggio dice che il Milan è spiantato, speriamo che ora dica che il Milan arriverà settimo.



Ha anche detto Messi all'inter, Spalletti alla Juve perche' allegri andava al PSG, e alla Roma non c'era speranza per Di Francesco dato che erano solo su tecnici stranieri, Valverde su tutti.

Che dire, un oracolo!


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2017)

Aiutatemi, 

Da quanto tempo una squadra italiana non prendeva un titolare dalla Juve? A parte il post calciopoli credo che l'ultimo fu Inzaghi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega della fascia, considerando chi sono stati i capitani degli ultimi 3anni...questo è oro colato!!!!
> Chiudiamo subito e andiamo in Cina con Biglia!!!!



Ma che poi come se sta cavolata di essere capitani interessasse davvero a qualcuno..a parte i falliti alla montolivo che si possono fregiare solo di questo, di certo un bonucci non lo convinci con la fascia..è evidente che il procuratore è rimasto stregato dalla nuova dirigenza mentre trattava per altri giocatori


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



News da ""La Stampa"
GIANLUCA ODDENINO13/07/2017
TORINO
È appena arrivato a Torino, ma Leonardo Bonucci ha già le valigie pronte per ripartire. In direzione Milano, dove lo aspetta il Milan per un clamoroso affare di mercato.


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

''uno dei milan più scarsi della storia riesce a strappare alla juventus che viene da 6 scudetti vinti di fila uno dei suoi titolari... questa è la sintesi della storia dei calciomercati del milan e della juventus, poi chiediamoci come mai loro hanno 5 champions più di noi...
siamo una grande provinciale a causa della famiglia agnelli-elkan, purtroppo siamo destinati a questo ruolo.
il mio timore che vincerà prima la champions il milan della juventus piano piano sta prendendo realtà...'' questo è l'emblema del pensiero gobbo della maggior parte dei tifosi della vecchiasignora...hihihihi godoooooooo


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se, e sottolineo SE, arriva Bonucci secondo me salta Biglia, e andremo su un altro tipo di centrocampista, a là Van Bommel per intenderci.
> Detto ciò, dove devo firmare?



Effettivamente può essere


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

*Romeo Agresti (Goal.com): "Probabilità del 70% che Bonucci sia un giocatore del Milan entro stasera. Contratto quinquennale al giocatore."*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Il Milan a breve/issimo sarà una società con la fila di top alla porta; questa di Bonucci ne è la dimostrazione e al contempo sarà lo specchio delle future allodole
> #benvenutoleo
> WFASSONEMIRABELLI



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, caro Luigi61. Dicevo prima, che la simbolica nel calciomercato è importantissima. Il messagio inviato dalla nuova dirigenza, dopo la vicenda Donnarumma, è stato forte e chiaro: non si scherza piu. E come dici giustamente, strappare Bonucci alla gobba avrà una risonanza incredibile in Europa.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Luglio 2017)

Inizialmente ero contrario all'operazione, anche perchè pensavo che Bonucci sarebbe stato valutato molto di più dalla juventus. Per questo mi stupisco che si parli di cifre così "basse", e soprattutto che le big mondiali siano tagliate fuori. Verrebbe quasi da pensare che Marotta abbia deciso di vendere il giocatore, e ci stia usando per allertare City e Chelsea.
In caso contrario, evidentemente sarà successo qualcosa di molto grosso durante e dopo la serata di Cardiff, che ha portato Bonucci a decidere non solo di rompere con l'ambiente, ma pure di chiedere la cessione ad una rivale.
In ogni caso, visto il fatto che Romagnoli e Musacchio non convincono a pieno e vista la portata mediatica di un colpo del genere, ora mi dico favorevole.
Spero solo che l'eventuale arrivo di Bonucci non significhi difesa a 5 (modulo che abolirei dal calcio), e che non pregiudichi la punta e soprattutto Biglia, anche perchè un'altra stagione con montolivo non la sopporterei...


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

Secondo voi l'eventuale arrivo di bonny precluderebbe l'acquisto della punta coi controco*****i?


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ''uno dei milan più scarsi della storia riesce a strappare alla juventus che viene da 6 scudetti vinti di fila uno dei suoi titolari... questa è la sintesi della storia dei calciomercati del milan e della juventus, poi chiediamoci come mai loro hanno 5 champions più di noi...
> siamo una grande provinciale a causa della famiglia agnelli-elkan, purtroppo siamo destinati a questo ruolo.
> il mio timore che vincerà prima la champions il milan della juventus piano piano sta prendendo realtà...'' questo è l'emblema del pensiero gobbo della maggior parte dei tifosi della vecchiasignora...hihihihi godoooooooo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

AHahahahah dal forum degli zozzoni: a me sembra di vivere in un incubo, non tanto per il valore del giocatore, ma perchè il bilan darebbe una prova di forza clamorosa!

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo voi l'eventuale arrivo di bonny precluderebbe l'acquisto della punta coi controco*****i?



Per me no! Prendiamo pure la puntona


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

sul web c'è rumore di fegati spappolati ovunque...


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabio Ravezzani: _"Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo ai danni dell'Inter."_


----------



## Il Genio (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me no! Prendiamo pure la puntona



Belotti così è contento anche il bimbo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani: _"Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo ai danni dell'Inter."_



che scemo
Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo alla Juventus!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

*Romeo Agresti* (corrispondente Juve): L'affare si farà al 70%, anche se dalle parti di Vinovo lo danno già per concluso. Contratto di 5 anni a 6 milioni. Il Milan pagherebbe 40 milioni per il cartellino di Bonucci meno 10 per quello di De Sciglio (operazioni separate).
Occhio a Montella che a fine allenamento diramerà i convocati per la Cina.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani: _"Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo ai danni dell'Inter."_



Vero perché loro ci avrebbero sicuramente messo gli occhi dato che per loro sarebbe anche un prodotto del vivaio.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo voi l'eventuale arrivo di bonny precluderebbe l'acquisto della punta coi controco*****i?



stai sereno...arriveremo ad una spesa mai vista nella storia.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo voi l'eventuale arrivo di bonny precluderebbe l'acquisto della punta coi controco*****i?



No.
Semmai è da vedere chi sarà questa punta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2017)

A I U T O siamo tornati davvero A I U T O


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Per me ci sta la fascia da capitano, apparte Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Suso e Bonaventura la squadra è completamente nuova

I primi 3 sono troppo giovani, Bonaventura non lo vedo come leader sincermamte. Bonucci è un leader mostruoso invece


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Romeo Agresti* (corrispondente Juve): L'affare si farà al 70%, anche se dalle parti di Vinovo lo danno già per concluso. Contratto di 5 anni a 6 milioni. Il Milan pagherebbe 40 milioni per il cartellino di Bonucci meno 10 per quello di De Sciglio (operazioni separate).
> Occhio a Montella che a fine allenamento diramerà i convocati per la Cina.


What?


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


>



allo stato puro.. vi voglio bene ragazzi


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo voi l'eventuale arrivo di bonny precluderebbe l'acquisto della punta coi controco*****i?



Sono troppo ottimista, ma questa operazione mi fa sperare bene. Penso che se arrivi Bonucci mal che vada si arriva a Biglia-Kalinic, ma solo nel caso in cui Belotti - Aubameyang fossero davvero impossibili

ps. Prendere top quando hai gente come Bonucci è più semplice


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che scemo
> Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo alla Juventus!



Se il Milan prende Bonucci, significa che sulla carta anche l'Inter avrebbe potuto prenderlo. Ma loro hanno preso Skriniar. 

Di certo gli schiaffi sono due: alla Juventus e all'Inter.


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se, e sottolineo SE, arriva Bonucci secondo me salta Biglia, e andremo su un altro tipo di centrocampista, a là Van Bommel per intenderci.
> Detto ciò, dove devo firmare?



ma figurati, arrivano tutti e due entro venerdi


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto Messi all'inter, Spalletti alla Juve perche' allegri andava al PSG, e alla Roma non c'era speranza per Di Francesco dato che erano solo su tecnici stranieri, Valverde su tutti.
> 
> Che dire, un oracolo!



Le sa tutte! (cit.) 




Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...


ma montolivo non prova un po di vergogna?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se, e sottolineo SE, arriva Bonucci secondo me salta Biglia, e andremo su un altro tipo di centrocampista, a là Van Bommel per intenderci.
> Detto ciò, dove devo firmare?



Perchè dovrebbe saltare Biglia? Biglia dipende da Lotito non da noi. La trattativa è lunga perchè, come ormai s'è capito bene, F&M sono due ossi duri che non mollano un centimetro. Hanno spellato vivo Raiola, voglio dire...

Casomai potrebbe cambiare il discorso grande attaccante. Se il budget non dovesse esserci più rischiamo di doverci accontentare di Kalinic. Ma è un'ipotesi soltanto, questa dirigenza ci sta stupendo ogni giorno quindi mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè dovrebbe saltare Biglia? Biglia dipende da Lotito non da noi. La trattativa è lunga perchè, come ormai s'è capito bene, F&M sono due ossi duri che non mollano un centimetro. Hanno spellato vivo Raiola, voglio dire...
> 
> Casomai potrebbe cambiare il discorso grande attaccante. Se il budget non dovesse esserci più rischiamo di doverci accontentare di Kalinic. Ma è un'ipotesi soltanto, questa dirigenza ci sta stupendo ogni giorno quindi mi aspetto di tutto.


a me se arrivano Bonucci,Biglia e Kalinic mi va benissimo....non si può pretendere troppo


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che scemo
> Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno schiaffo pesantissimo alla Juventus!



A mio parere ha ragione: la Juve DEVE cederlo e infatti con il Milan si parla di gentleman agree per De Sciglio ma l'Inter e TUTTA LA SUA DIRIGENZA se l'affare andrà in porto, risulterebbero SURCLASSATa e AFFOGATA da questa bomba di mercato; loro poi in difesa sono da piangere , vedersi soffiare uno come Bonucci significa che d'ora in poi sei costretto a rincorrere in tutti i sensi


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo

Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Fernando Orsi, ex vice allenatore dell'Inter: _"Il Milan ha speso tanto, solo l'Inter potrebbe strappare Bonucci alla Juventus. E' comunque improbabile che la Juventus lo ceda, dovrebbero altrimenti trovare un sostituto in tempi molto rapidi, e di giocatori all'altezza ce ne sono pochi."_


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
> Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo
> 
> Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan



Finalmente uno che argomenta sensatamente. Bravo, te la condivido.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



In 30 anni di calcio non ho mai visto gli Juventini così sotto shock.
I Cinesi stanno facendo quello che neppure Berlusca è riuscito a fare: annichilire i figli di Agricola.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Appena ho letto fascia da Capitano mi è venuto male.. (ma veramente!!)
accetto il trasferimento perché ci sta non è il bomber difensivo che pensate 
però visto le cifre che circolano e un'affare prenderlo in questi termini..

Ma Capitano un tipo del genere PROPRIO NO NO NO e NO e NO 
1000 volte a Jack o Biglia ma lui proprio no... rappresenta in pieno lo stile Juve 
che tutt'altra cosa dallo stile e valori MILAN 

lo ripeto NO


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Nei forum inglesi dicono che avremmo una delle difese più forti in Europa.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
> Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo
> 
> Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan



92 minuti di applausi !!!!


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me se arrivano Bonucci,Biglia e Kalinic mi va benissimo....non si può pretendere troppo


Il tuo discorso di base non è sbagliato...MA c'è un grande MA : sono arciconvinto che la nostra dirigenza non conosce ne contempla la parola "accontentarsi" ; fin qui ,a mio parere, ne abbiamo avuto solo una piccola dimostrazione


----------



## Lambro (13 Luglio 2017)

grande Krull, sottoscrivo tutto e ti abbraccio, aria di Grande Milan


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fernando Orsi, ex vice allenatore dell'Inter: _"Il Milan ha speso tanto, solo l'Inter potrebbe strappare Bonucci alla Juventus. E' comunque improbabile che la Juventus lo ceda, dovrebbero altrimenti trovare un sostituto in tempi molto rapidi, e di giocatori all'altezza ce ne sono pochi."_




Certo Orsi, certo.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Se provate a visitare il profilo Instagram di Bonucci sicuramente vi renderete conto dell'amarezza e dello stupore dei tifosi juventini. Stanno rosicando tantissimo. A maggio ci prendevano in giro, Caressa in primis, con la storia del prestito, e dei cinesi senza soldi. Ora, cosa staranno pensando?? Preparatevi, perchè siamo tornati e questo è solo l'inzio.


----------



## Marilson (13 Luglio 2017)

accetto anche la fascia, lo schiaffo ai gobbi sarebbe enorme. Viene qui a fare il leader


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
> Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo
> 
> Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan



Daje c****!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Nei forum inglesi dicono che avremmo una delle difese più forti in Europa.



Beh, solo uno stupido lo negherebbe


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Nei forum inglesi dicono che avremmo una delle difese più forti in Europa.


Hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fernando Orsi, ex vice allenatore dell'Inter: _"Il Milan ha speso tanto, solo l'Inter potrebbe strappare Bonucci alla Juventus. E' comunque improbabile che la Juventus lo ceda, dovrebbero altrimenti trovare un sostituto in tempi molto rapidi, e di giocatori all'altezza ce ne sono pochi."_




Fesserie: i sostituti con Rugani, Benatia ed anche Caldara ce li hanno già.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


>



Stiamo parlando di uno così.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Ruiu è in depressione.
Non può reggere il possibile acquisto di Bonucci e di Aubameyang.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ''uno dei milan più scarsi della storia riesce a strappare alla juventus che viene da 6 scudetti vinti di fila uno dei suoi titolari... questa è la sintesi della storia dei calciomercati del milan e della juventus, poi chiediamoci come mai loro hanno 5 champions più di noi...
> siamo una grande provinciale a causa della famiglia agnelli-elkan, purtroppo siamo destinati a questo ruolo.
> il mio timore che vincerà prima la champions il milan della juventus piano piano sta prendendo realtà...'' questo è l'emblema del pensiero gobbo della maggior parte dei tifosi della vecchiasignora...hihihihi godoooooooo



che la vinciamo noi prima di loro è sicuro come il cielo che ci ritroviamo sopra la testa 

poi quest'anno in termini fantacalcio è nata una discussione con amici rubentini 
e io gli ho svitati che in 40 anni di tempo l'avremmo vinta prima noi di loro.. 

infatti quest'anno temevo di aver portato rogna hahaha
perché lo Juventino Amico è molto fortunato in termini di scommesse calcistiche (schedine)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiu è in depressione.
> Non può reggere il possibile acquisto di Bonucci e di Aubameyang.


Mi aspetto il "eh ma anche Galliani con tutti questi soldi avrebbe fatto un grande mercato" quotato a 1.01


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh, solo uno stupido lo negherebbe





Dany20 ha scritto:


> Hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.



Ragazzi rendiamo ci conto che fino allo scorso anno eravamo la BARZELLETTA del mondo; questa estate stiamo rovesciando il mondo, di conseguenza tutti stanno cominciando a prendere atto del cambiamento; questo è proprio ciò che vuole la nostra dirigenza una NUOVA IMMAGINE


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

dite quello che volete, ma Bonucci con Romagnoli E Donnarumma, è qualcosa di spaventoso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fernando Orsi, ex vice allenatore dell'Inter: _"Il Milan ha speso tanto, solo l'Inter potrebbe strappare Bonucci alla Juventus. E' comunque improbabile che la Juventus lo ceda, dovrebbero altrimenti trovare un sostituto in tempi molto rapidi, e di giocatori all'altezza ce ne sono pochi."_



Se ne farà una ragione, rosicchiare un tronco in questi casi aiuta...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



up


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



Dai che è fatta


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*


La storia della casa mi fa sempre ridere. Speriamo sia vero. Daje Bonny.


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

E' pieno di gente che rosica
Cercate un'intervista appena rilasciata da Padovan su tmw, delirante per quanto ci prende in giro...


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



daaiiiiiiiiii


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete, ma Bonucci con Romagnoli E Donnarumma, è qualcosa di spaventoso.



Posso dire che è qualcosa di spaventoso? 


Comunque non so voi ma la mia produttività è calata a 0 questo pomeriggio...



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



Sarà la casa che aveva già preso Keità.
In subaffitto.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete, ma Bonucci con Romagnoli E Donnarumma, è qualcosa di spaventoso.



Andiamo oltre?

Una possibile colonna Donnarumma+Bonucci+Biglia+Aubameyang. 

Dai, è tutto uno scherzo.
Stiamo chiudendo per Ranocchia, Dzemaili e Pavoletti.


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Posso dire che è qualcosa di spaventoso?
> 
> 
> Comunque non so voi ma la mia produttività è calata a 0 questo pomeriggio...



A fine giornata vado dal mio capo e dò io i soldi a lui...


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Posso dire che è qualcosa di spaventoso?
> 
> 
> Comunque non so voi ma la mia produttività è calata a 0 questo pomeriggio...



Non m' avete fatto lavorare un **** oggi 'naggia a voi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*


Cioè, boh...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

Tremo, fremo...


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



Non ce la faccio più ad aspettare daiiiii


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Boh non so se essere felice per il suo possibile arrivo.
Bonucci è un difensore top e non si discute ma temo che il prendere lui escluda definivamente per questioni di budget il possibile arrivo della punta top, Auba o Belotti. E in tal caso sarebbe secondo me una scelta errata, e strategicamente anche incoerente visto che in quel ruolo abbiamo comunque il neoacquisto Musacchio.

Se prendessimo davvero Bonucci, valutero' la bonta dell'operazione solo dopo aver visto come evolverà la situazione per il bomber in attacco.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Boh non so se essere felice per il suo possibile arrivo.
> Bonucci è un difensore top e non si discute ma temo che il prendere lui escluda definivamente per questioni di budget il possibile arrivo della punta top, Auba o Belotti.
> E in tal caso sarebbe una scelta sbagliata per me, strategicamente anche un po' incoerente visto in quel ruolo abbiamo il neoacquisto Musacchio.
> Insomma nel caso che prendessimo davvero Bonucci, valutero' la bonta dell'operazione dopo aver visto come evolverà la situazione per il bomber in attacco.




Credimi...è solo l'inizio....


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Andiamo oltre?
> 
> Una possibile colonna Donnarumma+Bonucci+Biglia+Aubameyang.
> 
> ...



Bonucci Alessio Roma
Kessie

Muro terrificante, tra l'altro sia Bonucci che Romagnoli sanno impostare molto bene, doppio regista difensivo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ''uno dei milan più scarsi della storia riesce a strappare alla juventus che viene da 6 scudetti vinti di fila uno dei suoi titolari... questa è la sintesi della storia dei calciomercati del milan e della juventus, poi chiediamoci come mai loro hanno 5 champions più di noi...
> siamo una grande provinciale a causa della famiglia agnelli-elkan, purtroppo siamo destinati a questo ruolo.
> il mio timore che vincerà prima la champions il milan della juventus piano piano sta prendendo realtà...'' questo è l'emblema del pensiero gobbo della maggior parte dei tifosi della vecchiasignora...hihihihi godoooooooo



Caro Vitrich86. Purtroppo per loro, è la sacrosanta verità. E finita la pacchia! Appena, ci siamo risvegliati che gli abbiamo rubato il loro pilastro difensivo. Ma calma, i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Con la fascia di capitano ci andrei cauto, specialmente dopo i fattacci con Allegri e le dicerie sull'intervallo di Cardiff. Visto che arriverà Biglia, spero si giochi lui la fascia con Roma o Bonaventura. 
Io detesto Bonucci, sopravvalutato (non tecnicamente o difensivamente) dalla fase difensiva della Juve, ma comunque uno dei centrali più forti in circolazione e avrei preferito un altro centrale come Manolas ma devo ammettere che è un colpo clamoroso a livello di immagine in Italia e all'estero. Con Biglia, un'altra punta (ormai Auba o Belotti) e chissà quali altre sorprese, dopo tutti gli ottimi giocatori già acquistati, sta venendo fuori uno squadrone.
Trevisani, grande fan di Bonucci, stamattina ha detto la Juve prenderà un centrale più forte di Bonucci: mi viene da ridere, prenderanno Ramos o Hummels? Fino a ieri era il centrale più forte del mondo per loro e ora che pare venga al Milan dicono che ci sono difensori più forti e che è un grande affare per la Juve. La coerenza... Consumatevi il fegato, siete penosi! E vorrei dire una cosa a Galliani, Alciato, Mazzocchi, Piccinini, Costacurta, Caressa, Ravezzani e a tutti gli altri detrattori dei cinesi senza soldi e inesistenti, ai perculatori della nostra storia che ci hanno deriso negli ultimi anni e dal closing fino a questo momento, e al contempo esaltatori della rube e della potenza di Suning: mangiatevi una bella m e diteci che sapore ha! Ora chiedete scusa pubblicamente, non nascondetevi come se nulla aveste detto, maiali schifosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
> Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo
> 
> Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan



Bravo! Sottoscrivo in pieno. F&M fin dal primo giorno ci hanno mandato segnali chiari che la musica è cambiata, dimostrando con i fatti che tutto lo scetticismo e le gufate di juventini e interisti (e tifosi mascherati da giornalisti) erano infondate... e lo hanno fatto in modo concreto e silenzioso, con i fatti, senza piegarsi a porcherie e presunte amicizie come purtroppo eravamo abituati a vedere in questi lunghi e sofferti anni del Piccione.
L'arrivo di Bonucci è il fuoco d'artificio, l'entrata trionfale a corte... IL MILAN E' TORNATO e ora fa paura. E' un bel momento per noi dopo il buio e la vergogna di questi anni. Adesso torneremo a riempire San Siro come ai bei tempi e i trionfi torneranno, con questa dirigenza è solo questione di tempo. Professionalità, chiarezza, ambizione, decisione, programmazione... quello che abbiamo sempre sognato. Semplice. Al di là del valore tecnico (per me indiscutibile) di Bonucci, è il suo valore simbolico ad essere ancora più importante.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



Sui siti gobbi è già cominciato il remake de "La volpe e l'uva".
Leggo commenti della serie: "Bonucci è solo da ringraziare, ma se va via siamo coperti, e poi 40 milioni cash ci fanno comodo", e cose simili. Ah, dimenticavo, ovviamente Donnarumma è già tornato un brocco.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Boh non so se essere felice per il suo possibile arrivo.
> Bonucci è un difensore top e non si discute ma temo che il prendere lui escluda definivamente per questioni di budget il possibile arrivo della punta top, Auba o Belotti.
> E in tal caso sarebbe una scelta sbagliata per me, strategicamente anche un po' incoerente visto in quel ruolo abbiamo il neoacquisto Musacchio.
> Insomma nel caso che prendessimo davvero Bonucci, valutero' la bonta dell'operazione dopo aver visto come evolverà la situazione per il bomber in attacco.




La punta arriverà, Bonucci probabilmente è una situazione che si è presentata ed è stata colta al volo. Però viste le trattative impostate prima con Morata, poi con Aubameyang, Belotti e Kalinic è fuori discussione che almeno uno arrivi.

Forse i piani son cambiati in questo modo: prima si puntava a prendere Kalinic + uno tra Belotti e Aubameyang, ora invece si punterebbe a Bonucci + una sola punta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sui siti gobbi è già cominciato il remake de "La volpe e l'uva".
> Leggo commenti della serie: "Bonucci è solo da ringraziare, ma se va via siamo coperti, e poi 40 milioni cash ci fanno comodo", e cose simili. Ah, dimenticavo, ovviamente Donnarumma è già tornato un brocco.



Gli fan comodo per prendere de sciglio


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete, ma Bonucci con Romagnoli E Donnarumma, è qualcosa di spaventoso.



Difesa a 3 con Bonucci, Romagnoli e Musacchio è una delle migliori in Europa


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Boh non so se essere felice per il suo possibile arrivo.
> Bonucci è un difensore top e non si discute ma temo che il prendere lui escluda definivamente per questioni di budget il possibile arrivo della punta top, Auba o Belotti.
> E in tal caso sarebbe una scelta sbagliata per me, strategicamente anche un po' incoerente visto in quel ruolo abbiamo il neoacquisto Musacchio.
> Insomma nel caso che prendessimo davvero Bonucci, valutero' la bonta dell'operazione dopo aver visto come evolverà la situazione per il bomber in attacco.



Concordo, non resta che convincersi che ci siano ancora fiumi di soldi per punte e centrocampisti vari, altrimenti sarebbe un'operazione errata. Ma quando penso alla trasparenza e alla competenza di Fassone e Mirabelli devo ammettere che mi passa ogni dubbio.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*



Comunque ragazzi io GIURO che sono vicino al piangere.
Letteralmente.

Quanti anni di livore, quanti... TROPPI, col fegato in putrefazione a sentir parlare i vecchi innominabili e vedendo all'orizzonte solo un abisso.

Ed adesso, appena 2 MESI dopo quegli orribili pensieri siamo qua, a fare cose di questo tipo.


Ce lo meritiamo questo momento ragazzi, ce lo meritiamo tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sui siti gobbi è già cominciato il remake de "La volpe e l'uva".
> Leggo commenti della serie: "Bonucci è solo da ringraziare, ma se va via siamo coperti, e poi 40 milioni cash ci fanno comodo", e cose simili. Ah, dimenticavo, ovviamente Donnarumma è già tornato un brocco.



Fino a un paio di ore erano li che ridevano come matti perché pensavano fosse una stupidata enorme. 


Non posso dar loro torto comunque, questa operazione è qualcosa di veramente inaspettato


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Concordo, non resta che convincersi che ci siano ancora fiumi di soldi per punte e centrocampisti vari, altrimenti sarebbe un'operazione errata. Ma quando penso alla trasparenza e alla competenza di Fassone e Mirabelli devo ammettere che mi passa ogni dubbio.



Suppongo spenderemo gran parte dei 350M in questa sessione. Giusto per metterci al riparo da eventuali sanzioni del FFP nel caso in cui il nostro piano andasse male.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sui siti gobbi è già cominciato il remake de "La volpe e l'uva".
> Leggo commenti della serie: "Bonucci è solo da ringraziare, ma se va via siamo coperti, e poi 40 milioni cash ci fanno comodo", e cose simili. Ah, dimenticavo, ovviamente Donnarumma è già tornato un brocco.



Più che altro ci danno già per falliti o sotto scacco di Cinesi che usano soldi sporchi.
Come se loro appena tornati in A non avessero speso per anni vagonate di milioni nonostate le entrate esigue..

Sempre i più sportivi i Gobbi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fesserie: i sostituti con Rugani, Benatia ed anche Caldara ce li hanno già.



se non usano Rugani il prossimo anno glielo dobbiamo scippare !!
garantisco io.. se ha il ritmo partita non lo smuovi mai + dalla Nazionale Maggiore


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se non usano Rugani il prossimo anno glielo dobbiamo scippare !!
> garantisco io.. se ha il ritmo partita non lo smuovi mai + dalla Nazionale Maggiore



Da quanto ho visto, Caldara è nettamente superiore a Rugani.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news su Alessio Bonucci al Milan. Secondo quanto riportano sia La Stampa che La Gazzetta, il difensore della Juventus è ad un passo dal trasferimento al Milan.
> 
> Secondo calciomercato.com, il Milan, oltre ad uno stipendio da 6 milioni a stagione, gli avrebbe offerto anche la fascia da capitano.
> 
> ...



*Luca Momblano*: Affare concluso, 40 milioni cash.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Luca Momblano*: Affare concluso, 40 milioni cash.



E' la replica di 2 ore e mezzo fa quella


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Stamattina nell' altro topic ho scritto...Aria buona...aria di grande Milan...ora scrivo per tutti coloro che non sono d' accordo su questo acquisto...il calcio è opinabile e si sa quindi le opinioni di tutti sono valide però ai tifosi in contrasto dico di ragionare su cosa significa questo acquisto; significa comprare la chiave che apre la cassaforte che contiene alti grandi giocatori da prendere. Significa abbassare il ponte levatoio per rientrare di forza nel gota del calcio mondiale con tanto di trombettieri. Significa dare un ceffone in faccia alla società che ha provato (fallendo miseramente) a prenderci a costo zero quello che era il nostro gioiello più prezioso. Significa fargli capire come si fa ad essere una GRANDE SOCIETA' ossia presentandosi e chiedendo i prezzo di un gioiello. Significa zittire tutti i Ruiu del mondo mediatico che ci perculano da mesi e buttarli a calci nel culo nel dimenticatoio. Significa spazzar via in un attimo anni di amarezze ed umiliazioni. Significa tornare a gridare Forza Milan senza paura e significa tornare a far sgranare gli occhi dalla meraviglia il mondo del calcio. Avevamo (chi più chi meno) dubbi sulla nuova dirigenza e sulla proprietà cinese....non possiamo più averne. NESSUNO può più averne perché li si andrebbe a finire in malafede perché un conto è l' opinione un altro è essere ciechi di fronte a ciò che sta accadendo. Questa estate rimarrà nella storia perché riconsegnerà il Milan al grande calcio.
> Abbracciamoci tutti perché ce lo meritiamo
> 
> Aria buona...aria di Grande Milan



Questo post mi ha letteralmente emozionato. Grazie per aver ricordato a tutti noi fratelli milanisti da dove proveniamo e dove meritiamo di stare.

Lasciamo che le vedove e i rosiconi continuino a parlare, nel frattempo noi stiamo tornando!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Luca Momblano*: Affare concluso, 40 milioni cash.


È affidabile?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Operazione tecnicamente assurda e mostruosa.
Alla juve leviamo l'UNICO difensore forte e pronto al PRESENTE.
Gli altri in rosa sono o al passato(relitti di guerra) o al futuro(scommsse da vincere)!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È affidabile?



Sinceramente non lo so, non seguo molto le questioni juventine. Serio è serio quando parla di calcio, non è, tanto per capirci, il Ruiu di turno.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' la replica di 2 ore e mezzo fa quella



Ah ok, Momblano è stato citato ora da Ravezzani.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se non usano Rugani il prossimo anno glielo dobbiamo scippare !!
> garantisco io.. se ha il ritmo partita non lo smuovi mai + dalla Nazionale Maggiore




Sarebbe bello, molto bello, però dovrebbe ricapitare una situazione come quella di Bonucci che se ne va perché ha rotto con l'ambiente.

Invece Rugani, pur di arrivare a fare il titolare, si è fatto due anni di panchina e dubito che ora che farà il titolare voglia andarsene. Poi si sa che il calcio è sempre imprevedibile: solo un folle pochi giorni fa avrebbe detto che Bonucci sarebbe andato via.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Credimi...è solo l'inizio....



Vero. Perchè chi c'è dietro la proprietà cinese? Questa è la vera domanda e i fatti stanno spazzando via tanti dubbi. Forse le nostre potenzialità economiche sono molto superiori a quelle che i giornalisti, molti disinformati molti di più in malafede, vogliono farci credere. Prendere in quattro e quattrotto Bonucci dalla Juve è un segnale chiaro. Come dici tu è l'apripista all'arrivo di altri grandi campioni che per ora non sospettiamo nemmeno.

Personalmente già il rinnovo a 6 milioni a Donnarumma mi aveva scosso... se rinnovi ad un portiere diciottenne a quella cifra significa che i parametri per gli stipendi verranno ribilanciati verso l'alto, che stai pianificando l'arrivo di giocatori che guadagneranno molto di più, veri top player mondiali no? 

Vedremo, ovviamente. Per ora l'entusiasmo mi pare più che giustificato!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

È fatta dai!!!


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È affidabile?



Mah, questo ieri diceva che Neymar entro sabato finirà al PSG, quindi, per quanto in quel circo sia uno dei più seri, non so quanto possa essere credibile.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2017)

Fosse vera la conclusione dell'affare, togliamo alla Giuve l'unico giocatore che da solo faceva reparto, altro che BBC


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Certo che prendere in nemmeno 24 ore bonucci..... bah....
Sogno o son desto??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me si sta discutendo sulle modalità di pagamentopagamento, se non l'accettano dilazionato sono dei cani, visto che loro pagano solo cosi


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta discutendo sulle modalità di pagamentopagamento, se non l'accettano dilazionato sono dei cani, visto che loro pagano solo cosi



Vogliono mettere a bilancio la plusvalenza di 40 milioni, per questo De Sciglio non rientrerebbe nell'operazione.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero. Perchè chi c'è dietro la proprietà cinese? Questa è la vera domanda e i fatti stanno spazzando via tanti dubbi. Forse le nostre potenzialità economiche sono molto superiori a quelle che i giornalisti, molti disinformati molti di più in malafede, vogliono farci credere. Prendere in quattro e quattrotto Bonucci dalla Juve è un segnale chiaro. Come dici tu è l'apripista all'arrivo di altri grandi campioni che per ora non sospettiamo nemmeno.
> 
> Personalmente già il rinnovo a 6 milioni a Donnarumma mi aveva scosso... se rinnovi ad un portiere diciottenne a quella cifra significa che i parametri per gli stipendi verranno ribilanciati verso l'alto, che stai pianificando l'arrivo di giocatori che guadagneranno molto di più, veri top player mondiali no?
> 
> Vedremo, ovviamente. Per ora l'entusiasmo mi pare più che giustificato!




Precisamente...lo scrivevo nei mille litigi avuti con mezzo forum sulla questione Gigio...ho sempre detto che un rinnovo a 
6 milioni ad un ragazzo di 18 anni che di mestiere fa il portiere è qualcosa di inimmaginabile. Nessuna squadra al mondo pagherebbe mai una simile cifra e questo doveva far capire a molti cosa davvero sta dietro a questo Milan. Invece ci siamo fossilizzati su questioni futili e anacronistiche invece di gioire per aver sconfitto Raiola, Galliani e la Juve in un sol colpo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo che prendere in nemmeno 24 ore bonucci..... bah....
> Sogno o son desto??



In 24 ore non direi..
In 24 l abbiamo saputo noi..rischio infarto per me comunque ahah

Altro che telenovela conti!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo preso Bonucci ragà. Pazzesco. 
Siamo tornati. Un gigante dimenticato, coperto di terra e muschi, che si rialza facendo tremare le montagne, impugnando uno scudo gigantesco e una spada colossale. 

Scusate ma leggo molti fantasy 


Abbiamo preso Bonucci ragà! !!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> In 24 ore non direi..
> In 24 l abbiamo saputo noi..rischio infarto per me comunque ahah
> 
> Altro che benevola conti!



Dici la trattativa parte da lontano?
Stasera ho un calcetto tra amici , un juve - milan.
Ci sarà da divertirsi 
Dopo cardiff solo gioie.


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo che prendere in nemmeno 24 ore bonucci..... bah....
> Sogno o son desto??


 è stata quasi sicuramente una trattativa più lunga che è però uscita tardi e ci sta venendo riassunta e spettacolarizzata. Facci caso... le notizie più "succose" escono nei momenti in cui c è più gente che può leggerle/sentirle: pausa pranzo e sera


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso Bonucci ragà. Pazzesco.
> Siamo tornati. Un gigante dimenticato, coperto di terra e muschi, che si rialza facendo tremare le montagne, impugnando uno scudo gigantesco e una spada colossale.
> 
> Scusate ma leggo molti fantasy
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bonucci e moglie cercano casa a Milano. Milan ad un centimetro!*




Mutande croccanti (cit. )


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho visto, Caldara è nettamente superiore a Rugani.



l'hai visto come titolare indiscusso o come riserva o questa under 21 ?
perché c'è una differenza grande come una casa  

e devo dire che quando giocava con la Rube faceva pure goal..
comunque se non sono folli saranno entrambi ottimi e titolari della Rube


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici la trattativa parte da lontano?
> Stasera ho un calcetto tra amici , un juve - milan.
> Ci sarà da divertirsi
> Dopo cardiff solo gioie.



Entra diretto sul legamento...fai il tuo dovere....


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici la trattativa parte da lontano?
> Stasera ho un calcetto tra amici , un juve - milan.
> Ci sarà da divertirsi
> Dopo cardiff solo gioie.



A me incuriosiscono le tante visite di Lucci per Bertolacci.. poi oh,se hanno fatto tutto in 24 ore abbiamo due Diavoli al posto si dirigenti!
P.s. calcetto anche io stasera.. ci sarà da divertirsi!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi la trattativa non è nata in 24h. Vi ricordate durante la conferenza le parole di Montella : "Forse ruberemo un giocatore ad una tra Juventus,Inter,Napoli,Roma o Lazio". 

Quelle parole non erano casuali. Lucci è andato diverse volte a colloquio da Fassone, e quindi già se ne era parlato. Bonucci ha dato la sua disponibilità al Milan già da tempo. Queste non sono cose che si fanno in una giornata.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso Bonucci ragà. Pazzesco.
> Siamo tornati. Un gigante dimenticato, coperto di terra e muschi, che si rialza facendo tremare le montagne, impugnando uno scudo gigantesco e una spada colossale.
> 
> Scusate ma leggo molti fantasy
> ...


excalavar escansibur escandamar....
Vabbe ... bonucci!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Entra diretto sul legamento...fai il tuo dovere....



ahahhaah ma no, noi milanisti non siamo come loro.
Comunque non so voi ma i miei 'amici gobbi' sono tutti uguali : barano pure nel calcetto tra amici.
Ruberebbero pure la bottiglietta dell'acqua.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*



Comunque aspettiamo ancora un po' prima di sbilanciarci. Non vorrei proprio ci facessimo male.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*



Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2017)

Questo è un colpo gigantesco, complimenti a fassone e mirabelli


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

aspetto di passare alle cose formali


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Sul forum della Juve stanno morendo ragazzi, ma da quanto tempo non succedeva tutto ciò?
Tra l altro parlano di howedes per sostituirlo..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la trattativa non è nata in 24h. Vi ricordate durante la conferenza le parole di Montella : "Forse ruberemo un giocatore ad una tra Juventus,Inter,Napoli,Roma o Lazio".
> 
> Quelle parole non erano casuali. Lucci è andato diverse volte a colloquio da Fassone, e quindi già se ne era parlato. Bonucci ha dato la sua disponibilità al Milan già da tempo. Queste non sono cose che si fanno in una giornata.



mmm in effetti hai ragione !!
Comunque sul budget a disposizione ci stanno trollando alla grande.
Ci sarà ancora da divertirsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sul forum della Juve stanno morendo ragazzi, ma da quanto tempo non succedeva tutto ciò?
> Tra l altro parlano di howedes per sostituirlo..



Ho provato a punzecchiare alcuni amici gobbi : silenzio tombale.
Prima l'hanno presa come una bufala(in mattinata), ora non parlano più. 
Dileguati.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La punta arriverà, Bonucci probabilmente è una situazione che si è presentata ed è stata colta al volo. Però viste le trattative impostate prima con Morata, poi con Aubameyang, Belotti e Kalinic è fuori discussione che almeno uno arrivi.
> 
> Forse i piani son cambiati in questo modo: prima si puntava a prendere Kalinic + uno tra Belotti e Aubameyang, ora invece si punterebbe a Bonucci + una sola punta.



Boh spero che sia come dici tu ed altri....


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> l'hai visto come titolare indiscusso o come riserva o questa under 21 ?
> perché c'è una differenza grande come una casa
> 
> e devo dire che quando giocava con la Rube faceva pure goal..
> comunque se non sono folli saranno entrambi ottimi e titolari della Rube



Nell'under non c'è stato paragone, Rugani sempre con la gamba indietro e Caldara no. Ho seguito più l'Atalanta che la Juve, ad essere sincero, però ogni volta che vedo Rugani mi sembra sempre troppo "fragile" per fare il centrale, come se avesse paura. Resta un ottimo prospetto eh, però Caldara mi è sembrato più pronto, ecco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> mmm in effetti hai ragione !!
> Comunque sul budget a disposizione ci stanno trollando alla grande.
> Ci sarà ancora da divertirsi.



Se davvero mirabelli ha fatto una nuova offerta a Cairo e ancora dobbiamo prendere Biglia direi chi si, ce ne sono...e pure tanti!


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> mmm in effetti hai ragione !!
> Comunque sul budget a disposizione ci stanno trollando alla grande.
> Ci sarà ancora da divertirsi.




La trattativa è vecchia ragazzi. E' nata quando iniziarono a discutere di Perin se non addirittura prima con qualche battuta. Fassone Mirabelli stanno montando l' architettura da quasi un anno. Il progetto è gigantesco forse ancora non ce ne rendiamo bene conto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il mental coach di Bonucci sancisce il cambiamento di Leonardo:*



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Spero che la VAR gli dia il colpo di grazia..
secondo me pure questa novità smuove certi calciatori a mollare la Rube..

alla fine lo sanno anche loro.. basta vedere Cuadrado che va sempre in terra XD 

col tutto il cuore spero che sia finita la pacchia !! 
quest'anno va bene il Napoli però se lo scippiamo noi non mi lamento mica


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La trattativa è vecchia ragazzi. E' nata quando iniziarono a discutere di Perin se non addirittura prima con qualche battuta. Fassone Mirabelli stanno montando l' architettura da quasi un anno. Il progetto è gigantesco forse ancora non ce ne rendiamo bene conto



Nessuno qui dice che sbolognando lapadula, niang, de sciglio ti sei pagato un top player


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Nell'under non c'è stato paragone, Rugani sempre con la gamba indietro e Caldara no. Ho seguito più l'Atalanta che la Juve, ad essere sincero, però ogni volta che vedo Rugani mi sembra sempre troppo "fragile" per fare il centrale, come se avesse paura. Resta un ottimo prospetto eh, però Caldara mi è sembrato più pronto, ecco.



Capito.. io invece ho seguito il Rugani dell'Empoli 
M O S T R O
e senza mai un giallo in 2 anni tra B e A 

ma come detto sono entrambi ottimi giocatori.. 
poi Caldara quest'anno ha battuto Ramos come Bomber Difensivo


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nessuno qui dice che sbolognando lapadula, niang, de sciglio ti sei pagato un top player



E Bacca!!


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Capito.. io invece ho seguito il Rugani dell'Empoli
> M O S T R O
> e senza mai un giallo in 2 anni tra B e A
> 
> ...



Nell'Empoli ha fatto le cose più belle, concordo assolutamente. Il prossimo anno sarà titolare, a questo punto, quindi vedremo davvero di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Nell'Empoli ha fatto le cose più belle, concordo assolutamente. Il prossimo anno sarà titolare, a questo punto, quindi vedremo davvero di che pasta è fatto.



Il prossimo anno è ancora a Bergamo


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Capito.. io invece ho seguito il Rugani dell'Empoli
> M O S T R O
> e senza mai un giallo in 2 anni tra B e A
> 
> ...



Il difensore deve essere prima di tutto difensore, detto questo Caldara è molto molto forte, Rugani mi ha lasciato perplesso molte volte soprattutto in quanto a personalità mentre Caldara no...se dovessi scommettere vedo futura coppia della nazionale Caldara e Romagnoli. Alessio ha pagato 2 anni difficilissimi del Milan ma nonostante questo è cresciuto tantissimo soprattutto quest' anno dove oltretutto è stato frenato da problemi fisici. Se li ha risolti quest' anno penso esploderà definitivamente (faccio ogni scongiuro possibile).


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno è ancora a Bergamo



Parlavamo di Rugani, Caldara non ci ha mai giocato ad Empoli.

Tornanto IT, pare sia fatta per Bonucci... Resto della mia opinione e, sinceramente, spero di essere smentito e di doverla rivedere a questo punto...


----------

